# The Pudden and her Mama join the 20th century and get some wet pets



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Electricity!!!! Very cool invention... 
Your new little family members are very cute....but no where as wonderful as the Puddin. Love your pictures.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You are so funny. I never realized you didn't have electricity. 

Do you still have that fancy shower of yours? That thread had me laughing for weeks.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What is next? Indoor plumbing? Great pictures of your extended crew.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Pudden, you are living the HIGH life now!
Electricity is a wonderful thing to have, Thank You for the pictures, you always make me laugh!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Pudden,so glad to see you. Since you got this electric thing going in your house do you think mom will let you check on GRf more often?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hope to see more Pudden stories now that your mom has gotten electricity. Will your grandma be visiting more now?


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Puddens so cute the light on his head.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> You are so funny. I never realized you didn't have electricity.
> 
> Do you still have that fancy shower of yours? That thread had me laughing for weeks.


Yes! We still have "that" shower and Mama uses it every night. It keeps Mama prim and proper and suitable for civilized company. 

The big news is that Pudden's Oma will visit again next June! Her previous adventures in Pudden land were chronicled here.

Below the infamous pic of Pudden's Oma in "that" shower. Mama since installed a new curtain which has flowers on it but is see-through, so there may not be another picture like this. Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Pudden, your mama has a way with words! She has your forum friend laughing out loud! YAY, for electricity! 
I have to tell you how cute your pictures are, especially the one where you have your flashlight on your head! That had me showing my husband, too. And then I got to the one with your OMA, and all bets were off! I couldn't breath for laughing so hard! 

I loved this thread, thanks for sharing 

Kim


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

OH YEAH!!! Flip the switch baby!!!
Glad to see you and your new-roommates Pud!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Gotta love that electricity!!!! Don't worry Pud, you will always be number one in mama's heart and your wet friends are very cute.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Exactly how many pillows does a Pudden need?


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

hollyk said:


> Exactly how many pillows does a Pudden need?


the Pudden has 2 pillows: one for the couch and one in Mama's bed. The bed one has multiple covers Mama sewed to match Mama's pillow and comforter.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Um, Pudden, are you "mining" for sympathy with your headlamp on? Not to worry. Newt people and frogs cannot pull sleds or skis, so you're still your Mama's best pal.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Pudden,hows ankle biter?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW....Now that's what I call livin HIGH ON THE HOG lmao


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh Pudden so glad to hear from you!!! Welcome to the wonderful land of electricity. Hope to hear from you more often now!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Whoa... no electicity... and no shower... da pud and da mama are tougher girls den us!! Nice newts!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Pudden said:


> and at Press time were seen to do some courtship and a bit o' the old hoo-hah.


OK I spewed beer all over my keyboard. Thats almost X rated stuff:--appalled:


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

People pay good money to live without electricity, I do. Cottage I rent, no electricity. I make those drums your stove is made of.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

you can also put another drum above stove to make a hot water shower.I guy did it who used to work at my work.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So, I guess Pudden doesn't have to light the way with her headlamp, now that you have electricity! 

Actually love that headlamp! I got one from L.L. Bean for my early AM walks with Lacey. They're so cool!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

AlanK said:


> OK I spewed beer all over my keyboard. Thats almost X rated stuff:--appalled:


dear Tuff dog,
newt-ian hoo-hah is very PG 13. It does not, in fact, involve physical contact of any kind. Mr. Newt will deposit a "package" containing his best selection of swimmers in a convenient location, and Mrs. Newt will pick it up at her discretion. Practically mail-order.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Pudden...so good to hear from you. I haven't been here for a while but now that you are back, I will come visit. I love hearing your stories from up north... Your mama is one heck of a tough girl...you should be proud of her!

Speaking of mama, tell her Happy New Year. You too!


----------

